
The Lean Startup Video - dcancel
http://www.performable.com/blog/the-lean-startup-video/
======
agbell
"While most of the customer development/lean startup process focuses on
product development you can also apply it to your marketing process." Customer
Dev / Lean start up is about marketing (ie finding a market) not product
development

~~~
enra
Actually Lean Startup is more the whole startup methology, about both the
problem(customer development) and building the solution(agile, testing and
leveraging oss/platforms).

